

Pivoted - Social news only about new web projects - crux
http://pivoted.co/

======
zgembo
I have spend last 9 months of my life coding, not making social media friends.
Hacker News and reddit didn't noticed my thing so I made pivoted for folks
like myself.

There is no anymore place on interwebs where you can easily tell people about
your startup. Especially if you are not social media well connected, outside
incubator and Silicon Valley.

Hacker News become like Reddit which becomes like Digg which becomes like
Mashable which follows TechCrunch which follows Slashdot which follows any
other independent website that become massive. Peace.

------
brador
Great site for discovering new sites and startups!

Fix: Search page leaks code at the top.

